# Ok I am confused..ventilation?



## Saundu (Dec 26, 2016)

Hello, I am trying to think/plan out my ventilation system for two grow rooms. I have two 1000 watt light systems (they'll be in flower room) and I just ordered an 8 inch vortex fan for exhaust. Which will exist in the flower room? Right? I will then vent the air into my attic from the flower room. The intake will be in the floor of my veg room which will be pulled from a crawl space under the floor in my garage. I am trying to wrap the idea around my head of the exhaust fan to the carbon filter from the two 1000 watt grow lights. 

I don't understand how I can run the air through the carbon filter and then to exhaust fan after going through (ducted) the two lighting systems. 

Is there an outtake from the carbon filter that mounts to ducting? and then to the exhaust fan and on out? I thought the carbon filter was on its own...but then I couldn't cool my lights if that were the case? 

Anyways fill me in on the specs and my ideas and shoot them down or make suggestions I have about 10 days before I start to put this stuff together.
Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Saundu (Dec 26, 2016)

and the dimensions to the rooms are 7 X 7 by 9 (flower) and 5 x 8 x 8 (Veg) I want to pull air into the veg? and pull it through by duct to the flower and on out?


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2016)

Here is an example from youtube, I bet you could do a search and find this stuff on your own.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goitGU7QVh8[/ame]


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2016)

Put the carbon filter at the exhaust end.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 26, 2016)

carbon filter---ducting to air cooled hoods---inline fan PULLING air thru the filter and lights exhausted out

i use 1 filter 2 rooms about your size---air flow  from veg to flower room is passive---fresh air enters veg---travels thru hole in the wall to flower---thru filter---thru light---and out


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 26, 2016)

One important thing to remember when dumping air into the attic: that air is very moisture filled and will create issues in your attic if the attic is not also properly ventilated. Meaning the attic air must be refreshed with an exhaust fan continuously as well

Also, check the moisture level of the air space under the garage. You don't want to pull moist, mildew filled air into your grow. If there is any kind of mold or mildew in that crawl space, it will send mold spore into your grow and destroy your plants/buds and/or make them unusable. I learned this the hard way 

I used to put my filter over my lights in the flower room but found that it took up too much space, and I would have odor leaks. I moved the filters (2) to a space right next to the flower room and built an air handler to house them. My fan sits outside of this "plywood box" that is my air handler. The fan attaches to the outside of the box so that it draws air out of the box through the filters, which draws air into the box from the flex hose that connects to my lights. All the air must go through the filters to be pulled out so that no odors escape.


----------



## Saundu (Dec 27, 2016)

a BIG thanks to all:  I will change that plan on ducting through the attic and or pull air from the basement. I don't want to get into mold issues. I do like the idea of an air handler and on out of the room.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 6, 2017)

You may be able to utilize the basement air but you have to test that air and see how moist it is and if there is any mold spore present.


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm with Pcduck put it at the end, I'm pulling the exhaust out of both of my 4x4 tents junctioned then through centrifical fan out through filter.  All of my make-up air is through cheesecloth mesh into tents to keep out any/most critters. Fan, junction and filter all outside grow tents. But, I'm all LED too.


----------

